
Apple’s iMessage impersonates Twitter and Facebook bots when scraping - siggi
https://medium.com/@siggi/apples-imessage-impersonates-twitter-facebook-bots-when-scraping-cef85b2cbb7d
======
rjf90
I’m sorry but that seems pretty absurd. You don’t need to be a certain type of
bot to pull the meta information. From an analytics standpoint it would also
be beneficial. I’ve always had issues tracking how many people have shared an
SMS referral link.

~~~
tlack
That's a great point actually - that jumbled user agent string is a great
jumping off point for tracking iMessage shares.

